# Paphiopedilum rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Samurai'



## emydura (Oct 9, 2021)

First flowering seedling from Sam Tsui breeding. Gigantic is from the US and Samurai is from TON (Val x MM). I flowered a really good roth last season that I said was the best Paph I have ever flowered. Well this one is better again. It has really good form, colour and size. The NS is 27.5 cm and the width of the dorsal is 6.0 cm. It is good as I could hope for in a seedling. 

This plant won grand champion at our virtual Spring show this weekend. I have asked for this plant to be judged for an award. Because of the COVID lockdowns, it will be judged from photos. One judge has seen it in person and measured it. I'll let you know the outcome. May take a few weeks.

If Sam still has any of this cross I would grab them. I know of two other clones. One had a NS of 31 cm (dorsal was a bit wavy though) and the other would have been put up for an award but the fourth flower had a small defect. The owner will wait until next flowering to have it judged.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 9, 2021)

Fantastic David
How many years have you been growing this one?


----------



## emydura (Oct 9, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Fantastic David
> How many years have you been growing this one?



Thanks Rick. I got it in 2015. It was a large seedling, maybe 4 or 5 years old.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 9, 2021)

Did it have to go through the Ausie quarantine as well? If so, it recovered well!


----------



## Martin (Oct 9, 2021)

Impressive Roth!


----------



## emydura (Oct 9, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Did it have to go through the Ausie quarantine as well? If so, it recovered well!



I got it off Brad, who used to be on this forum. I assume he grew it from flask, although I am not certain. This plant has been a good grower. Probably the largest roth seedling I have flowered.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 9, 2021)

David, perfect as always...i can t find words....


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 9, 2021)

outstanding potential.


----------



## Murray F (Oct 9, 2021)

Looking good, potential there


----------



## Guldal (Oct 9, 2021)

Congrats, David!


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 9, 2021)

emydura said:


> First flowering seedling from Sam Tsui breeding. Gigantic is from the US and Samurai is from TON (Val x MM). I flowered a really good roth last season that I said was the best Paph I have ever flowered. Well this one is better again. It has really good form, colour and size. The NS is 27.5 cm and the width of the dorsal is 6.0 cm. It is good as I could hope for in a seedling.
> 
> This plant won grand champion at our virtual Spring show this weekend. I have asked for this plant to be judged for an award. Because of the COVID lockdowns, it will be judged from photos. One judge has seen it in person and measured it. I'll let you know the outcome. May take a few weeks.
> 
> If Sam still has any of this cross I would grab them. I know of two other clones. One had a NS of 31 cm (dorsal was a bit wavy though) and the other would have been put up for an award but the fourth flower had a small defect. The owner will wait until next flowering to have it judged.


Can’t but love it. Wow.


----------



## kiwi (Oct 9, 2021)

A stunning clone. Well grown. Well worth judging.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 9, 2021)

Incredible! I love Sam Tsui's plants! They are usually so vigorous and healthy. Are you growing it in an aquatic pot?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 9, 2021)

What strikes me about this flower is not the size. That changes between bloomings. What is impressive is the flower balance and poise of the petals. Nice one there.


----------



## emydura (Oct 9, 2021)

Kate Boyce-Miles said:


> Are you growing it in an aquatic pot?



Yes. It is in a 17 cm aquatic basket pot. The roth's seem to love that size. The seedlings really take off when I move them up into the 17 cm baskets.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 9, 2021)

emydura said:


> Yes. It is in a 17 cm aquatic basket pot. The roth's seem to love that size. The seedlings really take off when I move them up into the 17 cm baskets.


Thank you for the reply. That is interesting because I have started growing some Oncidiums in aquatic baskets, and the roots are a bit healthier in them. How often do you water this roth?


----------



## emydura (Oct 9, 2021)

Kate Boyce-Miles said:


> Thank you for the reply. That is interesting because I have started growing some Oncidiums in aquatic baskets, and the roots are a bit healthier in them. How often do you water this roth?



Once a week in the cooler part of the year. Twice a week in summer. I grow them in a humid greenhouse which means they don't dry out too fast.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 9, 2021)

All I could say when I saw this was DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN

Absolutely amazing, wow, ugh GOALS!!!!


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 10, 2021)

Real feast for the eyes.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 10, 2021)

Very nice. Great plant. No, Sam hasn’t had that cross for a while.


----------



## emydura (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks. Yes, that one hasn't been on his website for a while. But I thought he might still have FS plants in his nursery. I know when you buy his FS roth package, you get some roth crosses that he hasn't had for sale for some years.


----------



## NEslipper (Oct 10, 2021)

Outstanding. The size, petal stance, balance, and overall presentation are top notch. It’s going to be mind blowing on a mature plant, congrats! Sounds like it was a good cross for overall flower quality, it doesn’t always turn out that way!


----------



## Justin (Oct 10, 2021)

Phenomenal.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 17, 2021)

Lovely, this is a really outstandig P. roth clone. Congrats, David.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 18, 2021)

Please self it.


----------



## jht.orchids (Oct 19, 2021)

Love it. Do you use smaller media in the aquatic baskets than normal pots?


----------



## emydura (Oct 20, 2021)

I line the pot with sphagnum moss. For that size basket, I use 12-18 mm Orchiata bark for most of the pot and top it up with 9-12 mm bark. They grow in a humid greenhouse so they don't dry out too fast.


----------



## jht.orchids (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks David. I had read a reference to aquatic baskets some time ago so i got a bunch from WA and gave some a try. Initial trials were too dry so I reduced media size by one grade and still seemed the same but I'll give the sphag lining a try. Thanks for the advice.
john


----------

